# Europa aus der Sicht der Schweden 1X



## Akrueger100 (19 März 2014)




----------



## MetalFan (19 März 2014)

An der einen oder anderen Sache ist schon etwas Wahres dran!


----------



## goraji (19 März 2014)

Sehr nice, Danke!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2014)

Alter Schwede  :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (19 März 2014)

Kann man so sehen. 
:thx:


----------



## Max100 (19 März 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Alter Schwede  :thx: dir



Aber so was von :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (19 März 2014)

Die Russen haben wohl unsere Rolle übernommen und sind nun die "bösen Menschen" Europas? 

:thx:


----------



## Ludger77 (20 März 2014)

... eben alles Ansichtssache!


----------

